# mplayer -vo v4l2 - co dokladnie robi?

## kuku

Witam - mam kamere trust ktora przedstawia sie tak

```

Microdia PC Camera (SN9C201 + SOI968)

```

 i jest z nia problem bo jedyny sposob w jaki dziala to zmuszenie jej do tego ze ma dzialac w rozdzielczosci 1280x1024

czyli np tak:

```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=1280:height=1024:device=/dev/video0

```

w innym wypadku obraz jest zielony, tak samo w programie cheese jesli zmienie rozdzielczosc z 1028x1024 na inna to albo zielone albo sie wywala. W innych programach tylko zielen.

Dlatego zastanawiam sie co robi opcja mplayera -vo v4l2 - czy jest jakis sposob aby tworzyc sztuczne urzadzenia video za pomoca tego ?

ps. sorry za brak pliterek

----------

## maxim.251

Przepraszam że piszę nie tam gdzie trzeba, ale nie znalazłem nic w związku moim problemem. 

A ja mam wielki problem z zainstalowaniem VLC. Wyświetla mi że są zapętlone zalezności. 

Co mam zrobić by móc go zainstalować, bo widzę ze jest możliwość ale nie wiem jak to zrobić.

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] dev-ruby/racc-1.4.6-r1  USE="-test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 -jruby -ree18" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-ruby/rake-0.8.7-r6  USE="doc -bash-completion -test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 -jruby -ree18" 

[nomerge       ]   virtual/rubygems-4  RUBY_TARGETS="(ruby19)" 

[nomerge       ]    dev-lang/ruby-1.9.3_p194-r1  USE="berkdb doc gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl yaml -debug -examples -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 

[nomerge       ]     dev-ruby/rdoc-3.12  USE="doc -test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 -jruby -ree18" 

[ebuild  N     ]      dev-ruby/hoe-2.12.5  USE="doc -test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 -jruby -ree18" 120 kB

[ebuild  N     ]       dev-ruby/rdoc-3.12  USE="doc -test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 -jruby -ree18" 309 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 429 kB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(dev-ruby/rdoc-3.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (dev-ruby/hoe-2.12.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (dev-ruby/rdoc-3.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

t might be possible to break this cycle

by applying any of the following changes:

- dev-ruby/hoe-2.12.5 (Change USE: -doc)

- dev-ruby/rdoc-3.12 (Change USE: -doc)

Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed.

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

To samo się dzieje z innymi odtwarzaczami filmów.

----------

## SlashBeast

Odkopujesz temat odnosnie mplayera z wyjsciem video4linux2 i opisujesz swoj problem z VLC? Stworz sobie nowy temat.

----------

